# Breaking Live: FBI investigation of Clinton



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Breaking Live on CNN: FBI investigation nearing completion. 152 of the emails in question contained classified information. FBI believes there was no intentional misconduct in connection with the emails, and there is no clear evidence of such. They did discover carelessness in Clinton's conduct. 

The investigation results are referred to DOJ, with the finding that they do not have a reasonably prosecutable case, and recommend that no charges should be brought.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Spent the entire tune outlining every criminal act committed, said that ignorance or unintentional infringement doesn't equate to innocent, then said he wouldn't recommend prosecution because they couldn't prove intent! !??
The fix really IS in. We're effed


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ignorance isn't a legit defense. Especially when you're a lawyer and you signed documents acknowledging the law.

Buy your guns, ammo and HIGH CAPACITY Clips........lol !


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Government officials are above the law.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to the new America where your a$$ and labor are owned by those in charge and rights are what the government says they are, subject to change without prior notice.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

What a crock of b.s. If that happened to any of us they would put us under the prison.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Did anyone really expect a different outcome?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The chain of events leading up to today, shows every level of this government is corrupt.

The first indicator was o'slimer backing Hillary, the slick will meets with o'slimer's personal ass lick, c. la rotted lynch.

The way it is progressing we are going to be disarmed slaves under tyrannical rule of the evolving socialist left.

After the election, the big push will begin to remove all guns from our possession, to seal our fate in the name of our protection.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Well Trump and Sanders said the system is rigged. Is there any doubt now?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What a sad day for our nation.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Perhaps I have evolved into a cynic at the age of 70, but let me express to you how much respect I have for the FBI, DOJ (Lynch),office of President and the government in general.....0. There are NO patriots in government, only parasites.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Announced the day after we were supposed to celebrate our independence. How ironic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Unintentional? Since when is that a get out of jail free card for the rest of us?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I could have told you months and months ago she would be cleared. No surprise is the announcement.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sooooo , next time I'm pulled over for speeding, they can't fine me because I didn't intend to speed, I just ignored the sign.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

essdub said:


> Spent the entire tune outlining every criminal act committed, said that ignorance or unintentional infringement doesn't equate to innocent, then said he wouldn't recommend prosecution because they couldn't prove intent! !??
> The fix really IS in. We're effed


The worst part is that the statute doesn't need intent. It's "gross negligence", therefor intent is not needed! Basically, he has to wave a fairy-princess magic wand in order to get the flexibility needed to find a way to not recommend pressing charges.

Disgusting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Unintentional? Since when is that a get out of jail free card for the rest of us?


Did she unintentionally have a private server and unintentionally use it? Did she unintentionally tell her girl friend she didn't want to use the government email system because she didn't want anyone to see her emails?

Comey was either bought or threatened.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Comey declined a walk in Fort Marcy Park.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Did she unintentionally have a private server and unintentionally use it? Did she unintentionally tell her girl friend she didn't want to use the government email system because she didn't want anyone to see her emails?
> 
> Comey was either bought or threatened.


Plata O Plomo

May have been both. @Denton


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There was a very clear hint about the FBI Director months ago....Everybody talked about the personal integrity of the Director, That was the big spin!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They hanged General Petraeus out to dry over much less. 

I heard with this much DOCUMENTED recklessness with classified information she'll never get a security clearance again. So how can she be president??


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Comey declined a walk in Fort Marcy Park.


But I bet that hacker will be found in such a park soon. Didn't he "disappear"from his cell? My guess is that he'll"commit suicide"before we get more details about her innocent yoga mail


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> They hanged General Petraeus out to dry over much less.
> 
> I heard with this much DOCUMENTED recklessness with classified information she'll never get a security clearance again. So how can she be president??


You heard she SHOULDN'T get another clearance. Big difference.

I've had a clearance for most of my life since graduating basic and AIT in 1982. What do you think would happen to me if I ever did anything remotely like what Clinton did? There's no way I could as I don't have the level or the knowledge she does, which makes it even worse.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Remember this. James Comey was APPOINTED not risen thru the ranks.

Hint:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Comey


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They got ball players to do the investigation. You just look the other way on this Email problem and you will be the next "Special Agent/Assistant Director HMFIC."


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Where are the agents and their outrage? Keeping their checks and retirement in tact; that is where.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm waiting until November. You know damn well that no matter who wins - this country's society will fracture beyond any "peaceful" repair.

Frankly I am hoping we crack.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Brothers and Sisters, we are now screwed. Our government has put it in our face that they are above us and they do not care what we think. They think nothing of us, they think they are better than us, they think they are smarter than us, and honestly don't care what we think. Today is a sad day in our history.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

So,like everything else, the government wastes millions of dollars and manpower to put on this dog and pony show with never a doubt of the pre concluded outcome. Without a doubt, the corruption is to the core, worse in US history,perhaps beyond repair. I'm disgusted to the point of wanting to vomit. I've never been more ashamed of our government.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have refrained from posting on these two threads until you all had your say. You have had it, now it is my turn.

I sense you are all are disappointed and find yourselves pondering your next steps. Really? You expected a different outcome? You have played yourselves the fool.

When the reality show started that was paraded as our Presidential Primaries, there was your sign. That is ...... if you were slow to see this stage being set up.

Now you know. Ponder your next steps.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I sense you are all are disappointed and find yourselves pondering your next steps. Really? You expected a different outcome? You have played yourselves the fool.
> 
> When the reality show started that was paraded as our Presidential Primaries, there was your sign. That is ...... if you were slow to see this stage being set up.


I do have to agree. We all knew how it would turn out. They both told you in advance, you didn't believe them?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

What didn't Y'all understand about fundamental

( fundamental
Pronunciation: /ˌfəndəˈmen(t)əl/ 
ADJECTIVE

1Forming a necessary base or core; of central importance:
the protection of fundamental human rights
interpretation of evidence is fundamental to the historian’s craft

change in America??????????????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> What didn't Y'all understand about fundamental
> 
> ( fundamental
> Pronunciation: /ˌfəndəˈmen(t)əl/
> ...


What makes you think we didn't understand? I don't think any of us voted for him.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This was certainly no surprise to me. The fix was in from the get go. They all but told us straight out that she was going to walk no matter the evidence. I am ashamed, deeply ashamed, for what this government has become. Those that will line up and vote for her are, of course, devoid of shame. They are below contempt. Contemplate our future indeed A Watchman. Our hand will soon be forced I fear.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps Mr Obama is flaunting/taunting the self righteous Denton. How is it that so many right thinking Americans didn't vote for him (twice) yet he still was elected? Wonder how many terms Madam President shall serve while the moral majority fails to vote for her? Is it possible that the moral majority now has to contemplate that the shoe is on the other foot? Could the moral majority now be Minority Americans? Or is She just the farthest point on the pendulums swing? November is coming, yet still the Never Trump cry rings out, we can hang together or hang separately. Guess we shall have to endure more of the status quo due to America's changing environment.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

The Dems are no different in how they vote than Republicans are...its always Vote for our candidate or the evil other side will win...they do, we do...I say lets start letting them win it all and run us into another depression un aided by republicans....stop playing the charade of politics and let them run it into the ground....prepare and find jobs that wont be as affected. Get out of the money markets. Let this government burn itself down like Rome did.


Find communities that can sustain the necessities you will need to survive. It costs about $1500 for a year supply of food for two (Give or take)...wait for the time and then when you need it...start using it. Once it hits that point, the folks who live off the government will be the ones to tear it down limb from limb and drag those people through the streets. 

Once it comes back it needs to come back at the State level... and the Constitution revised in plain language and clear intent on how its to be implemented...and if you don't like it....move to another state.

Let American Government choke the lights out, and Life's breath from that document that they hate. Why? because without it, the laws founded upon it are also null and void.

I always like cleaning out my garage...lots of useful things found, lots of junk discarded....cleaner garage when done.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> The Dems are no different in how they vote than Republicans are...its always Vote for our candidate or the evil other side will win...they do, we do...I say lets start letting them win it all and run us into another depression un aided by republicans....stop playing the charade of politics and let them run it into the ground....prepare and find jobs that wont be as affected. Get out of the money markets. Let this government burn itself down like Rome did.
> 
> Find communities that can sustain the necessities you will need to survive. It costs about $1500 for a year supply of food for two (Give or take)...wait for the time and then when you need it...start using it. Once it hits that point, the folks who live off the government will be the ones to tear it down limb from limb and drag those people through the streets.
> 
> ...


New guy 101, America's streets are paved with gold, if we let the light be extinguished on the American Dream who is going to want to come here?

Yes I can say I got mine, so why should I care about the next guy? But that isn't burning the candle at both ends, is it?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR said:


> New guy 101, America's streets are paved with gold, if we let the light be extinguished on the American Dream who is going to want to come here?
> 
> Yes I can say I got mine, so why should I care about the next guy? But that isn't burning the candle at both ends, is it?


If you ever raised kids then you might understand my train of thought......we have told them year after year after year....you don't want to touch that stove top....it'll burn you....

Now the best way for them to learn is to remove all doubt about our word...let them touch the damn thing...once felt by them they will learn that lesson well enough to echo it to their kids...
That goes towards the 50% OF Americans who don't believe the lessons from the past that "socialism is bad".

As far as allowing the government to fail...its the only way to get it back to what it should be... it has taken 240 years to get us where we are....we haven't even begun to reverse course yet and it will take longer to get back what was taken than it took to take it.

If you want your great grand kids to even know what freedom really looks like it will take the failure of this socialistic experiment to do it. It won't fail until you put it to the test they want...because they will always say...if we had only implemented our plan...those damn republicans messed up our plan.

Your streets of gold are pawned to china, and the light we are seeing is a train and we are driving down the tracks.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Somehow allowing the lemmings to falling off the cliff, just isn't my idea of the best we can do. (although I must agree it's tempting.) Once they start jumping it may be many generations before we can once again right the ship.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Read back we said no way in hell FBI would recommend charges. How did we know that for a fact. Simple No body that would not play ball would be heading the FBI. We have no justice system


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Any sitting President would pardon her anyway. Being the wife of a former President has its perks and you know, I'm not so sure it shouldn't. Mr Clinton and Mrs Clinton are privilege to hold most of Americas secrets. 

Sincerely I think she should be removed from politics and go home and be a grandmother. She F'n blew it and everyone knows it. Hopefully she will not be our next President, she's certainly not qualified for the job.


----------

